# Adsense wird nicht angezeigt - wieso?



## daryl (23. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne etwas Werbung auf meinen Seiten per Adsense platzieren, aber ich kann diese nciht sehen, deshalb ist es fast unmöglich sie an geeigneter Stelle farblich abgestimmt einzustellen.

Ich habe JavaScript aktiviert, auch Active Scripting ist aktiviert. Habe testweise meine Firewall ausgeschaltet, aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

Habe es dann mal im Firefox probiert (nutze ansonsten IE), aber auch da wird er nicht angezeigt. 

An was kann es denn noch liegen?


----------



## PhoenixDH (14. Oktober 2005)

Entweder du hast ihn falsch eingebaut, z.B. den Code in ne php Variable abgespeichert und diese wird nicht ausgegeben, oder deine Firewall blockt das wirklich. Schalte sie mal ganz aus zum Test. Ebenso können es noch sonstige Blocker sein ! Schonmal auf nem anderen Rechner probiert, ob er da angezeigt wird ?


----------



## daryl (14. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ich hab die Firewall komplett deaktiviert ghabt. Geht auch nicht. Und ich habs auch nciht falsch eingebaut. Andere Leute sehen es ja.
Habs jetzt nochmal im Firefox probiert (nutze sonst Avant Browser bzw IE), aber geht auch dort nicht.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Wie PhoenixDH schon geschrieben hat, wirst Du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einen Werbeblocker
auf Deinem Rechner installiert haben. Schau diesbezüglich mal nach, der versteckt sich teilweise
auch hinter P2P-Programmen, wie z.B. Kazaa oder ähnlichen Programmen.

Gruss


----------

